# belize dive pictures



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Cool :takephoto


----------



## haybill (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like a blast :toast


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

awesome pictures. I got a chance to go to Belize a couple of years ago, and we had a great time.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Awsome pics man! Thanx for sharin!!!


----------



## will-c (Jan 30, 2008)

Heading to Belize in April, could use some tips. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Dive companies, hotel accommodations, places to eat, anything would help. Can you recommend dives we don't want to miss while in Belize?

Thanks,

C


----------



## JoshC (Oct 18, 2007)

great pics. i went their a couple years ago. prob when i was 15.(17 now. 18 in 9 days.) we dident get to see the shark. but their was a eel about 5ft long. was it that blue hole( i forget the name of it) only went down about 65ft. had a great time. i see u had a great time thats good. ill try and put are video we had done on here. well im glad you had a good time.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

did you get my pm??


----------

